

 Can we clone extinct animals? - eam
http://zombal.com/zomb/scientific-question/can-we-clone-extinct-animals

======
inportb
If they're extinct, then they'd probably be not as fit as the extant animals.
The only place for them would be the zoo, and some people might consider that
cruel.

------
eam
This question was posted on Zombal, but I would like to see some of the HN
community's answers.

